

Walksource (YC S14) helps hotels solve relocations - Kvakes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/bumped-from-your-hotel-walksource-aims-to-find-you-a-free-room-fast/

======
fred_durst
Oh no Walnut Creek, the humanity of it all! It's a whole half hour on the
yellow line to downtown SF.

All jokes aside, this is probably pretty smart, although maybe give more
involvement to the customer. The first thing anyone does when the hotel tells
them its overbooked is take to their smartphone. If a customer can say, "can I
stay here instead?" it might help nudge the process along.

------
pbreit
Hate to be negative nellie but this strikes me as a very small niche that
should almost disappear on its own. Which is fine, just not something I'd
expect from YC or venture in general.

~~~
fred_durst
While getting "walked" is the short story, you could flatten this out to other
overbooked rentals like automobiles. If you can set up a system that is
efficient enough to allow a company to overbook without worrying about hurting
customer satisfaction I imagine there is a lot of money to be made.

------
calbear81
So how does Walksource guarantee placement? How is this better than say using
HotelTonight to place someone?

